# BuTTerFly!!!!!



## snowkei (May 3, 2007)

hello ladies~~







I did a butterfly look today...
inspired by this picture hehe...







what I use on my eye
pig. #dusty coral. primary yellow.deep brown. black black
e/s #black tied
fluidine #blacktrack & frostile
ardell false lashes #111 (upper) & luckies (lower)
and some rhinestone

lip lip
shu uemura lipstick #565






use some effects..LOL










if u may not view the flickr website, view the pics here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...DSCN3618aa.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...DSCN3611aa.jpg


----------



## xsparkage (May 3, 2007)

hot damn lady!!! thats sooo awesome!!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

That's HOT!


----------



## poppy z (May 3, 2007)

you did an awsome job! so creative!!!


----------



## bebixlove (May 3, 2007)

looks awessoomeee
great inspiration!


----------



## n_c (May 3, 2007)

You are so talented...have you ever considered working for MAC?


----------



## aquadisia (May 3, 2007)

.


----------



## mistella (May 3, 2007)

That looks soo amazing!


----------



## zerin (May 3, 2007)

wow amazing


----------



## wafflebees (May 3, 2007)

wow that's a work of art...you're truly an artist!


----------



## afterglow (May 3, 2007)

i so just WOWed out loud.  haha.


----------



## meowgoezdacow (May 3, 2007)

oh my dear lord.. you are SO TALENTED and creative!!! loves it!!


----------



## sol_0586 (May 3, 2007)

Oh My!! That is amazing!


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

daym girl! it's freakin amazing! did you do it all by yrself cuz its so cute and soooo awesome. very talented!


----------



## Jayne (May 3, 2007)

ohhh, that's really beautiful & perfectly done


----------



## snowkei (May 3, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!^___________^


----------



## snowkei (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swtginbug* 

 
_daym girl! it's freakin amazing! did you do it all by yrself cuz its so cute and soooo awesome. very talented!_

 
yay I did it by myself!!! LOL


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

snowkei! do a tut for this or something like this. i would really like to see how it's done. i know it would take forever.. please consider. thanks girl and you are amazing as hell!!


----------



## jenii (May 3, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## pink_candy (May 3, 2007)

WOW!
that's so creative


----------



## ikielove (May 3, 2007)

Whoa! Beautiful!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 3, 2007)

Wow, I am in awe of your talent. This is amazing!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 3, 2007)

You did a wonderful job!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love your creative looks!!


----------



## Padmita (May 3, 2007)

You're amazing!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2007)

WOOOOW GIRL! Fantastic!!! Just...wow!


----------



## chocokitty (May 3, 2007)

OMG that is so amazing and creative.  You really are inspiring!


----------



## linkas (May 3, 2007)

Very talented!! Nice job!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 3, 2007)

Wow! That is some awesome work! I love FOTD's like this. So creative!


----------



## stefania905 (May 3, 2007)

omg thats so hottt


----------



## Taj (May 3, 2007)

you are amazing snowkei !  How can you draw on your own face ! ? ! and its beautiful ! ! !


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 3, 2007)

I wish if i can see ur pic 4 this post .. Bt DAMN the internet in UAE the site is blocked..  can u please upload ur pic in another site???!

Thxxxx..


----------



## amethystangel (May 3, 2007)

WOW, are you an artist?


----------



## juicyaddict (May 3, 2007)

ooohhh so pretty!  reminds me of my monarch butterfly tattoo!  lovely!


----------



## mzreyes (May 3, 2007)

cool!! love it!!


----------



## makeupgal (May 3, 2007)

This is so artistic and beautiful.  Beautifully done Snowkei!


----------



## Midgard (May 3, 2007)

OMG! You're so talented!


----------



## snowkei (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Juliet&Rambo** 

 
_I wish if i can see ur pic 4 this post .. Bt DAMN the internet in UAE the site is blocked.. can u please upload ur pic in another site???!

Thxxxx.._

 
oh maybe u may view the pics in my blog?

http://blog.pixnet.net/snowkei/post/4365010

although it's in traditional Chinese but maybe u may view the pics?
If U still cannot view the pics, pliz tell me then.


----------



## snowkei (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amethystangel* 

 
_WOW, are you an artist?_

 
Im not a MA


----------



## snowkei (May 3, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## sabn786 (May 3, 2007)

wow...girl you are such an amazing talent!!..always lookin forward to your posts


----------



## *Luna* (May 3, 2007)

Fucking incredible! WOW.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 3, 2007)

OH wow, that's gorgeous!  Monarch butterflies are my favorite.  Come paint one on me!


----------



## MAC is love (May 3, 2007)

holy...wow! no words can describe how beautiful that is!


----------



## kimmy (May 3, 2007)

i admire you creativity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look amazing!


----------



## User67 (May 3, 2007)

You are so truly talented!


----------



## snowkei (May 3, 2007)

thanks everyone!!! =D


----------



## slvrlips (May 3, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## xJUDYx (May 3, 2007)

you, ms. snowkei..have some SKILLLLSS!!!!!

this is art!


----------



## sassygirl224 (May 3, 2007)

you never stop amazing me, this is soooooooooooooooooooooo awesome, and sooooo cute.  omg, you are my idol


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2007)




----------



## NFTP (May 3, 2007)

that looks so fabulous!


----------



## breathless (May 3, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## snowkei (May 4, 2007)

thanks all!!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (May 4, 2007)

OMG, you're so amazing! your FOTD's never disappoint!


----------



## Vixen (May 4, 2007)

I have to say I was quite excited to see "butterfly" with your username beside it and I was not disappointed.  Your FOTDs are my favourite!!!


----------



## silverblackened (May 4, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## MsButterfli (May 4, 2007)

u are so talented


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

Snowkei, that looks beautiful. I'm wonering, what brush did you use to draw the lines? Could you take a picture of the brush? 

Also, do you just do these funky looks for practice at home, or do you go out with them? It would be sooo cool if I saw someone with such awesome makeup somewhere, like in a club or whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, how long did it take you to do, just the butterfly design, not the rest of the face?


----------



## c00ki312 (May 4, 2007)

thats so amazing. you really
 have great art skills!


----------



## veilchen (May 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness, this looks fabulous!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 4, 2007)

you're so incredibly talented! WOW.


----------



## charismaticlime (May 4, 2007)

Wow - that must've taken an incredibly long time to get it looking as perfect as that!


----------



## mehrunissa (May 4, 2007)

Hotness!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 4, 2007)

u are amazing!


----------



## Simi (May 4, 2007)

Amazing, Very beautiful. you are creative and always come up with new fantastic unique photo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 .


----------



## Saints (May 4, 2007)

Amazing! You should become a makeup artist right now if you're not one already


----------



## snowkei (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Snowkei, that looks beautiful. I'm wonering, what brush did you use to draw the lines? Could you take a picture of the brush? 

Also, do you just do these funky looks for practice at home, or do you go out with them? It would be sooo cool if I saw someone with such awesome makeup somewhere, like in a club or whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, how long did it take you to do, just the butterfly design, not the rest of the face?_

 
I use a small lip brush (that I seldom use) to draw the line...I'll take the picture next time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just did this look for fun haha...maybe I'll do it again when I have a makeup party!!LOL

It took me maybe an hour (or more) to do...cuz I have to think and imagine a butterfly! I think I'll do it faster next time!!


----------



## snowkei (May 5, 2007)

thanks everyone!!<3


----------



## mslips (May 5, 2007)

girl you are so creative, yer one of my faves.


----------



## Odette (May 5, 2007)

Wow ingenious.


----------



## Fairybelle (May 5, 2007)

You are very very talented!! Beautiful!


----------



## prppygrl69 (May 5, 2007)

Holy freakin crap that is awesome,but then again everything you do is awesome.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 6, 2007)

Very Beautiful = ) I love how creative you are.


----------



## snowkei (May 6, 2007)

thank you ladies!!


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

Snowkei, I think all the Specktra members will agree with me when I say that you are the most creative people here! That is a truly amazing work you do, you always find something fun to do with your makeup that no one has ever done before. I really admire your skills and imagination, you should definitely work in the makeup industry you know! That's pure talent.


----------



## Vale (May 6, 2007)

Oh my God! It's Wonderful!
I see always your tutorials and Fotd. You are very good!
compliments!


----------



## snowkei (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Snowkei, I think all the Specktra members will agree with me when I say that you are the most creative people here! That is a truly amazing work you do, you always find something fun to do with your makeup that no one has ever done before. I really admire your skills and imagination, you should definitely work in the makeup industry you know! That's pure talent._

 
thank you so much!!! I feel so happy to hear that!!


----------



## snowkei (May 6, 2007)

thanks Vale


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_thank you so much!!! I feel so happy to hear that!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome hon, you totally deserve it :nod:


----------



## Emmi (May 6, 2007)

Amazing look!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 7, 2007)

Thank you soo much dear for your concern .. Bt .. sorry 2 inform you that lately i couldn't see most of ur new great posts cz of the websites your up loading your pic's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and as 4 the link y have put.. i couldn't view it.. again for the same reason above.. 

thnks hon.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (May 7, 2007)

That's beautiful...I love it!


----------



## MACisME (May 7, 2007)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## evil (May 8, 2007)

wow, you are such an artist


----------



## snowkei (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Juliet&Rambo** 

 
_Thank you soo much dear for your concern .. Bt .. sorry 2 inform you that lately i couldn't see most of ur new great posts cz of the websites your up loading your pic's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and as 4 the link y have put.. i couldn't view it.. again for the same reason above.. 

thnks hon._

 
dear..
I upload the pic here
u may view them here =D
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...DSCN3618aa.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...DSCN3611aa.jpg


----------



## snowkei (May 26, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 26, 2007)

do you use fluidline to draw the thick black line?


----------



## snowkei (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_do you use fluidline to draw the thick black line?_

 


yes I use fluidine and black tied e/s on it


----------



## lovalotz (May 26, 2007)

oh wow
please never stop posting!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Wow, thats amazing!


----------



## snowkei (May 28, 2007)

thanks


----------



## gohalu (May 31, 2007)

u scare me again!!!that's amazing!i'm proud of u!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks sweetie!


----------



## uptowngirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That was simply amazing!


----------



## strawberryheart (Jun 9, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 9, 2007)

absolutely amazing!!  i wish i had this kind of talent!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 9, 2007)

holy shit!!!! That's amazing!!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks =D


----------



## kimb (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow!!!That looks amazing!!! Awesome job!


----------



## pakman (Jun 10, 2007)

wow, that is amazing!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks!!^^


----------

